# New to the forum, looking for opinions



## notthatguy (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi everyone, my name is Mike and I'm glad I finally found a forum that seems serious yet relaxed.
Some basic info about me - I'm 5'9" 150 lbs and 7% BF from my last dip in the dunk tank. I've been trying to get my ass to 165 for the last 5 years and the closest I've gotten is 155.
I'm looking at starting some test and am looking for opinions from other users on what they have used / liked.
I know some of it seems vague but if you have any questions I'm open to answering just about anything.


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 30, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## notthatguy (Sep 30, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Welcome.


Thanks, I forgot to mention that my weight before I started getting into lifting was around 125, and that I've basically hit a wall that I haven't been able to break.
I eat anywhere between 3 and 4K calories a day, 150g of protein.
I'm in the gym at least 4 days out of the week, but cardio is an absolute must for me and I can't cut it out of my routine.


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 30, 2014)

Welcome, Mike. How old are you?

For a 155 lb 7% BF, slow down on the cardo for a while and eat eat a lot.


----------



## notthatguy (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm 24, and I'm constantly stuffing my face *figuratively* unfortunately I have cardio requirements for what I do for a living and I can't cut it. My doc said my metabolism was hyperactive and it would be hard to gain weight.
Another side note - my test levels are average for my age.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 30, 2014)

Dude you need to figure out how many calories you are expending all day on an average and eat about 1000-1500 more calories than that.  

You are going to have to get dirty.  As much healthy or semi-healthy fat as possible.  Lots of pasta.  If I were you I would buy a 50lb bag of maltodextrin and tubs and tubs of peanut butter and almond butter in bulk.  Just buy decent whey protein concentrate in bulk and make your own bulking protein drinks.  Drink them before you work out and after and during work.   You need to figure out what to eat.  Testosterone is not going to put the weight on you.  Food is.  You think testosterone is magically going to make your body accept the fact that you want to gain weight or make the food into muscle?  No, you still need a calorie surplus.  Stuffing your face is great, but calories are what you need to focus on.  High calorie foods.

And I ain't talkin about salami sandwhiches or bologna.  Forget your processed garbage.  That is shit.  Real food.  Unprocessed.


----------



## BadGas (Sep 30, 2014)

notthatguy said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Mike and I'm glad I finally found a forum that seems serious yet relaxed.
> Some basic info about me - I'm 5'9" 150 lbs and 7% BF from my last dip in the dunk tank. I've been trying to get my ass to 165 for the last 5 years and the closest I've gotten is 155.
> I'm looking at starting some test and am looking for opinions from other users on what they have used / liked.
> I know some of it seems vague but if you have any questions I'm open to answering just about anything.



First off..if your real name is Mike and you're really from MI, I think it's kinda foolish to announce that to the world bro. JMO. We're definitely glad to have ya and hope you find the knowledge that you seek. It is all around you!!


----------



## brazey (Sep 30, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## jas101 (Sep 30, 2014)

welcome NTG!


----------



## notthatguy (Sep 30, 2014)

BadGas said:


> First off..if your real name is Mike and you're really from MI, I think it's kinda foolish to announce that to the world bro. JMO. We're definitely glad to have ya and hope you find the knowledge that you seek. It is all around you!!


I understand what you mean, Michigan was just a selection.


----------



## sixsix250 (Sep 30, 2014)

Welcome brother.. the answer lies in your diet. If you ask anyone serious they will tell you that half of the battle is the war with food. Before I start and compounds I make sure weeks ahead that my diet is in check for you maybe months. You want to be able to handle prepping, timing, and consuming your meals before you run gear. If not you will gain nothing in the long run. JMO.  Welcome aboard


----------



## notthatguy (Oct 1, 2014)

sixsix250 said:


> Welcome brother.. the answer lies in your diet. If you ask anyone serious they will tell you that half of the battle is the war with food. Before I start and compounds I make sure weeks ahead that my diet is in check for you maybe months. You want to be able to handle prepping, timing, and consuming your meals before you run gear. If not you will gain nothing in the long run. JMO.  Welcome aboard



I'll tinker around with the diet again. When I hit 155, I was taking in about 5000 calories a day. Almost everything I ate was home made from scratch and I was devouring everything. I was taking in between 150 and 175 grams of protein and had everything from multivitamins to different kinds of protein. I can get back to that without a problem.


----------



## aminoman74 (Oct 1, 2014)

Welcome


----------

